# CPT code for Hip Resurfacing



## LStana (Jan 12, 2012)

Would the CPT code for hip resurfacing be 27130 (total) or 27125 (partial)? Thank you.


----------



## abazcoder (Jan 12, 2012)

A hip resurfacing (also called a Birmingham Procedure) IS 27130
Hope this helps


----------



## hmlsmith (Mar 12, 2020)

S2118 or an Unlisted, depending on carrier. It is not the same procedure as total hip arthroplasty so 27130 not appropriate.


----------



## ddicrosta (Apr 28, 2020)

hmlsmith said:


> S2118 or an Unlisted, depending on carrier. It is not the same procedure as total hip arthroplasty so 27130 not appropriate.


Some insurance companies require S2118 and some require 27130. You can add a -22 for 27130 for the extra work involved as long as it is in dictated in the op note, not that it's necessarily paid by all.  It's best to check with the policy for individual insurance company. Hopefully there will be a permanent CPT code specific to Hip Resurfacing soon, since it's been around for years.


----------

